# bbq gloves



## larryb (Sep 6, 2021)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 6, 2021)

I use the thick black rubber (over cloth of some sort) that go way past the wrist but that's for handling hot meat.
For hot metal I use long welders gloves.


----------



## larryb (Sep 6, 2021)

Any particular brand?


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 6, 2021)

Instead of buying welding gloves at a big box store, stop by a regular welding store like US Welding or Airgas.  Now you can try on many different gloves, and they will have several that are way more heavy duty.


----------



## larryb (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## larryb (Sep 6, 2021)

Well used.   Thank you


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Sep 6, 2021)

I bought some silicone gloves with a fabric inside.  They hold up well for handling hot meats.   Easy to clean.    They’ve held up the last 4 years and show zero wear.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm with 

 CFLJOHN512
, I also use the silicone gloves as I can pick up the hot pans and cast iron pan for wood chunks etc with no problem , but I just use heavy leather work gloves like 

 Colin1230
 for just moving hot things like the racks etc around







  These hang right next to smoker in the "Smokers Shed", hope this helps

David


----------



## larryb (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 6, 2021)

I know of several people who use Harbour Freight welding gloves.

I like the gloves in the link below for handling food with thin cotton gloves inside.





						Best Glove Black Knight 12" PVC Glove with Rough Finish
					

Showa Best Glove Black Knight PVC Chemical Resistant Long lasting, durable Gloves. Free shipping available




					txsafetysupply.com


----------



## larryb (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks.  Looks promising


----------

